
Alternative Method of Solving Quadratic Equations - astdb
https://www.poshenloh.com/quadraticdetail/
======
abrax3141
This is BS. First off, all that he did is unpack the quadratic equation. If
you look at what the q.e. does, it’s just this “new” calculation folded
together algebraically. And once you remember it, the q.e. Is very efficient.
Moreover, because you have to divide through by the first coefficient to make
it 1, you end up with crazy fractions that you have to divide by 2, and then
even worse take square roots of. This is literally harder than the quadratic
equation!

